# MongoDb Versändnis Fragen: ( multiserver, morphia/morphium )



## manius (26. Mrz 2017)

Hi,
ich habe Verständnis Probleme beim Mongodb, vielleicht kann mir der eine oder andere auf den Sprung helfen !
Ich bin zwar unter Morphia/Morphium (Object Mapper) unterwegs, aber auch raw driver-level ist interessant ....

Bsp.
@Entity
class Shop{
         @Reference
         List<Order> order;
}
@Entity
class Order {
          blaaaa
}

D.h. Shop wird zu einer Collection und Order auch.....
Jetzt möchte ich von verschiedenen Server zum Shop ordern zufügen/löschen ?! Wie kann ich partiell auf den Array der Referenzen "order" zugreifen ? Um partiell die Referenzen zufügen/löschen ? (da es gleichzeitig mehrere clients z.b. es zufügen) (Order selbst ist ja in sich ein Dokument also gibt ja kein Problem ...) ( ok, wenn ich nur ein Server habe kann ich ruhig mit read/write arbeiten...)( geht das überhaupt unter Mongodb ? .... )

Wie wurde man sowas Designen ?

Was bringen mir eigentlich die Dbrefs ? Kann doch selber "eigenständig" die Verknüpfung zwischen der Dokumenten herstellen ......

Oj, schwierig zu Beschreiben was man nicht Versteht.....

Gruß
Marian


----------

